# kayak vs canoe



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what are the advantages of a yak over a canoe/


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The yak has a lower center of gravity and therefore can be designed to have much more stability.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I had a canoe. Though a canoe carries more stuff, it is harder to manage in the wind. Loading and unloading can be tough as well, if one person.

Gave the canoe away and got me a SOT. I can't carry as much gear, naturally, but I can control it more and travel much faster. I'll never go back.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

can't fish today said:


> I had a canoe. Though a canoe carries more stuff, it is harder to manage in the wind. Loading and unloading can be tough as well, if one person.
> 
> Gave the canoe away and got me a SOT. I can't carry as much gear, naturally, but I can control it more and travel much faster. I'll never go back.


exactly right. Canoe may carry more stuff but the freeboard compared to a kayak is enormous. Increased freeboard will cause your canoe to be more prone to wind, harder to control.

if you are planning to go out on open water (big lakes, bay proper, or open sea) you really shouldn't use a canoe. 

Canoe also is not self-bailing like SOTs. If the waves are big enough you will be spending more energy trying to keep water out.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

The difference between a canoe and kayak is like the difference between mono and braid . . . kidding everybody, just kidding 

Seriously though, the guys summed it up. Less stuff, but more stable/faster. Plus, they don't have a peddle drive canoe that I know of.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

just an illustration on what is meant by freeboard, freeboard is the distance between the water and top of the gunwhale.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

*Ain't google wonderful.*



fingersandclaws said:


> ...... Plus, they don't have a peddle drive canoe that I know of.












Other pics Here


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

DOHHHHH!!!!!!!!  I knew Google would be my downfall . . . it's like the ultimate B.S. detector.


----------

